# Nimi. Pics from C1 launch.



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That shoreline ice looks a little rough!


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Where's the Jeep?


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Is there any ice that you think would be fishable for tomorrow?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

JohnJH said:


> Is there any ice that you think would be fishable for tomorrow?


If you look around at other posts you will see that there is


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 227168
> View attachment 227169
> View attachment 227170
> View attachment 227171
> View attachment 227172


That looks promising if ya look at it right! I bet ya money there's some good ice on that pond!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Two words: Pizza bay. Two more words: dink city!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow... surprised Nimmy broke up like that. It'll take a few more days to lock and thicken, but I wouldn't doubt guys will attempt C1 northward towards the island/Caston Rd & Pizza Bay Friday and Saturday.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I am gonna bet that the west shore did much better than that. Don't forget, it is all protected from the west winds by that big bank. I personally am just too lazy to hump my gear up and down that hill to check it so until somebody else does and wants to talk about it I will be driving to better spots even though I live two minutes from Pizza bay


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Everything that was open yesterday now has skim ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It reached like 3° or something down there last night!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

BigYurk, are you running your ice charters this weekend? Anyone looking for a trip he only charges a few bucks and will put you on da fish!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Quicktafix1: C6 Pics???


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes IBJ. Drove through the campground and C-1 also. Hit the skim ice at C1 and it was only 1/2 inch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

wow... don't think C1 will be ready by tomorrow do ya??


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> BigYurk, are you running your ice charters this weekend? Anyone looking for a trip he only charges a few bucks and will put you on da fish!


I only run ice charters for you. You know, when I show you how fishing is really done.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

saw on your social media accounts you were a professional fisherman. I don't need an ice charter for you to take me to spots I already know.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt there will be safe ice at C1 tomorrow. Go to OSP instead. I drove by Mogadore today and checked the ice off sunnybrook and 43 boat ramp. Spud bar went through with an easy hit. Did not drill a hole though. Couple more days ought to do it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

BigYurk25 can I go on your ice charter. Please please pleeeeeease


----------

